# Web site for lanterns and lantern info.



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Saw an ad in Mother Earth News for this site: www.lanternnet.com . I just skimmed the website but there seems to be tons of good lantern info.

edit: Must be run by preppers because the site has a main store and a backup store.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jason,

Hvae you ever went to the Mother Earth News Fair?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

No I have not. DW and DS went to this last one but I was out of town at the time. We'll be at the next one as a family. We'll be camping and spending the weekend there. Can I ask what part of Pittsburgh you're from, broadly? We live in Southern Allegheny County.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

We are more near New Stanton. I always put Pittsburgh cause everyone pretty much knows where that is. 
Mother Earth Fair is a must! I go everyday to it. So much to learn and do. I fly around like a maniac trying to get from one lecture to another.


----------

